# bxr.su out of date



## tobiam (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello,

I saw that the frequently linked bxr.su has up to date source code for all the other BSDs, but FreeBSD appears to be stuck in 2013. While I do realize that there are alternative OpenGrok servers I wonder if anyone has contact information or the owner of this website even reads here. After all it's still working for all the other BSDs.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2017)

Look at the contact info of the whois information for that domain. No guarantee any of those contact addresses actually work but at least it's a good starting point.


----------

